# safeguard horse wormer paste



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I think the dosing is 1/4 turn for every 15 pounds? How much is the correct dose for an 8 week old puppy weighing 2.6 pounds? Anyone know?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

The best person to ask this question to would be you vet. An overdose could kill a puppy, that small especially, and I would hate for anyone on the forum to feel responsible for that.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Why are you using a horse dewormer for a dog?

The clinic I work at only uses Strongid for 8 week old puppies.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have heard of people using horse Safeguard for dogs. Although the goat suspension is evidently more popular, as the active ingredient apparently doesn't mix consistently in the horse paste so overdosing or underdosing is more likely. I know it can be used safely if you get the dosage right (it's the same stuff as Panacur after all). However, dosing a puppy that small with a product meant for a 1200-pound horse would be very tricky. Personally I wouldn't risk it. Strongid or Panacur from the vet shouldn't cost more than a few dollars.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Why are you using a horse dewormer for a dog?
> 
> The clinic I work at only uses Strongid for 8 week old puppies.


It is safeguard. The same safeguard that is used in dog wormers. Its just cheaper to buy it labeled for horses. I learned about it on this forum, several people here use it. 

I do have strongid also but I couldn't find it, just now found out my daughter put it in the fridge. It says to give 1cc per 10 pounds. But I don't know how much is right for a 2.6 pound puppy. I can call the vet tomorrow of course, just wondering if anyone here knows.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

CT, there is a SG wormer for dogs, though it's in a granular form and dosed by grams. Though the only thing my vet uses is Strongid, unless there is a particular need for a more specific product. I would be too weary to try and get an exact dose that small from a horse worming syringe, they aren't exactly 'accurate' for that quantity. If you OD a horse by 15lbs it's no big deal but a not even 3 lb puppy....I wouldn't do it.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

K, not going to use the safeguard on the baby, anyone know the dose of strongid for her weight? Directions are 1cc per 10 pounds, I'm guessing she doesn't get the whole cc at 2.6 pounds.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

SandyPuppy said:


> It says to give 1cc per 10 pounds. But I don't know how much is right for a 2.6 pound puppy.


.26 cc.....but it's REALLY hard to measure that out without a 1cc tuberculin syringe. What size syringe do you have?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Willowy said:


> .26 cc.....but it's REALLY hard to measure that out without a 1cc tuberculin syringe. What size syringe do you have?


I have a 1cc syringe. I don't know what tuberculin means.
Thanks )


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

SandyPuppy said:


> I have a 1cc syringe. I don't know what tuberculin means.


I don't either, LOL. But that's what it says on the box of 1cc syringes I bought..... .OK, so measure out to .26 on the syringe. Probably only the 2 will be marked but you can guess where the .06 is. 

That's a little puppy! I raised some kittens last year, that's why I know how to measure teensy amounts of Strongid, and they were 2-ish pounds at 8 weeks.....what kind of dog is it?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I don't either, LOL. But that's what it says on the box of 1cc syringes I bought..... .


Haha that made me laugh.

She is a chihuahua/maltese. My daughter calls it a "cheese".


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eeee! She's adorable! Tiny, too.

OK, so I looked up the name and evidently 1cc syringes are used for tuberculin tests (for tuberculosis). 

Also used for shooting up drugs, I guess. Apparently you need a prescription for them in some states. Glad I live in a farm state where I can go buy a box of 100 of them at Tractor Supply and nobody thinks anything is suspicious about it.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

The Cheese is adorable!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks

Her name is Clemen (or Clemenn, havent decided on the spelling yet), short for Clementine.


----------



## TomS (Jun 23, 2010)

I have raised beagles for many years and use Safeguard horse wormer paste for the older dogs and puppies with excellent results and will use no other wormer. It is the best way to go in my book. The dose is 1cc per 5 lbs of body weight, or for smaller dogs it is .2cc per lb. You should give it 3 days in a row for best results. I weigh my grown beagles at 20lbs each. So a 20 lb dog will get 4cc each day for 3 days in a row. I use a 10cc syringe that is graduated in .2cc increments. I put the safeguard and the 10cc syrnge tip to tip and push the paste in the 10cc syrnge. By letting the paste push the plunger up you can fairly accurate measure the paste. If you get too much, you can always push some back in the Safeguard syrnge. Weigh puppies and do the same way. For the puppy that weighed 2.6 lbs, give them .5cc (.2cc per lb). I start my puppies at 3 weeks and do every 2 weeks thereafter. I never have worms in my puppies and never lost any puppies from this method. I am not a vet or doctor, but was told how to do this by a vet many years ago and have used ever since. Here is a beagle website I stumbled across. Look under health. He does basically the same except he uses liquid wormer. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The Vet told us that with the Strongid T, you give 1/2 cc for puppies even if they are only one pound. I do my pups at 4 weeks, then 10 days later with 1/2 cc each time and have never had any problem. It is not a very expensive wormer even if you buy it at the Vet.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

your puppy is adorable! please do not risk KILLING her over saving a measley $10. seriously, take a minute and think about what it is you are wanting to do.
that little tube of safeguard is for my 1200# horse, not your wee little football sized dog.
same drug WAY different dosage. plus when you kill her not only will you feel guilty, there will be no one to blame but yourself... wanting to save a buck.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> your puppy is adorable! please do not risk KILLING her over saving a measley $10. seriously, take a minute and think about what it is you are wanting to do.
> that little tube of safeguard is for my 1200# horse, not your wee little football sized dog.
> same drug WAY different dosage. plus when you kill her not only will you feel guilty, there will be no one to blame but yourself... wanting to save a buck.


Sorry to disappoint you but I am not going to kill her. You are ignoring the facts. You have heard the others who use it on advise of their own vets, and I also have been using it, both the horse and goat versions, for my own dogs and cats for a while now. Yes I know the dosage is different (as stated in my original question). My other animals are dosed according to their weights but I wasn't sure for tiny one because I have never give to one so young or so small. It is now 2 months later and I'm sure you'll be pleased to hear that she didn't die from safeguard. Also its not saving just $10. It's saving hundreds. 1 tube of $10 horse paste gets me a dozen treatments. 1 bottle of the goat's version gives me several dozen for $20. 1 package of the dog version give me 1 treatment for $25. If there was a risk of it killing her or making her sick, it wouldn't be worth saving any amount.


----------



## TomS (Jun 23, 2010)

I do not use Safeguard to save money. It is not a cheap dog wormer, especialy when you consider having to use it 3 days in a row for each complete worming. I use it because it kills all worms in the dogs and is an aid to prevent heart worms. However, if there is a possibility that the dog may have heart worms, it is not advisable to use it because it may kill the dog.


----------



## Workingdogs (Aug 6, 2012)

Why use horse wormer on dogs? Because if it contains nothing but the same active ingredient as for dogs then horse/livestock wormer will be much cheaper. If you only have to worm 1 dog this may not matter to you and you can just go to your vet and get the dog wormer each month......no big deal. But if you have to worm a kennel of 8 dogs each month, the costs get impressive using that method. Of course there's a risk with using meds sold for horses/livestock if you don't care to pay attention to the ingredients label. but even vets will tell you there are products which are the exact same ingredients, but in different dosages. In the case of Safegard wormer, the active ingredient in the horse wormer is the same exact thing as in the dog wormer Panacur.....I.e. Fenbendazole. But the horse wormer contains a 10 % solution whereas Panacur uses a 22.7% solution, because dogs require 22.7mg per lb weight...... I.e. the dog wormer contains more Fenbendazole, than the horse women liquid suspension or paste forms per milliliter(ml). you can easily figure out how much of the horse wormer to give them using simple math, because the horse wormer would deliver 10 mg of Fenbendazole per ml........or 10 mg per cc using a syringe for ease of measurement.
Now, why use the paste verses the liquid suspension? Well, you gotta try worming dogs several dogs with Panacur to appreciate the paste form, because the liquid is a big mess. The dogs are not enthusiastic about slurping the stuff down either. And you won't believe how much wet dog food it takes to mix up with that liquid form to fool a picky dog into eating it. The granule form of Panacur would be my next best choice, but the cost is almost 4 times more........once again you don't have to worry about that if you are only worming 1 dog. The paste can either be put into the dogs mouth or into a pill-pocket.
The paste would have to be transferred from the horse syringe to a clean 12 cc syringe so that you can measure it out per dog weight, so there is some effort needed for this method, but if you are deworming several dogs at once, this actually saves time. Some people use a measurement of 2cc paste per 10 lbs of dog weight, but do your own math to reassure yourselve. The math is not difficult.
And why go through all this trouble to use Safegard? I have used strongid in the past, but it wont do anything against Whipworms. Now that I have had a visiting dog that brought a Whipworms infestation with him I MUST use a Fenbendazole wormer. However, it is effective against the same major worms that might occur in my kennel AND it's actually pretty safe if you give a little too much. You really don't want to underdose at all, so it's better to give 5% more than to give 5% less of Fenbendazole. This isn't true with all workers, especially ivermectin types.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Workingdogs said:


> Why use horse wormer on dogs? Because if it contains nothing but the same active ingredient as for dogs then horse/livestock wormer will be much cheaper. If you only have to worm 1 dog this may not matter to you and you can just go to your vet and get the dog wormer each month......no big deal. But if you have to worm a kennel of 8 dogs each month, the costs get impressive using that method. Of course there's a risk with using meds sold for horses/livestock if you don't care to pay attention to the ingredients label. but even vets will tell you there are products which are the exact same ingredients, but in different dosages. In the case of Safegard wormer, the active ingredient in the horse wormer is the same exact thing as in the dog wormer Panacur.....I.e. Fenbendazole. But the horse wormer contains a 10 % solution whereas Panacur uses a 22.7% solution, because dogs require 22.7mg per lb weight...... I.e. the dog wormer contains more Fenbendazole, than the horse women liquid suspension or paste forms per milliliter(ml). you can easily figure out how much of the horse wormer to give them using simple math, because the horse wormer would deliver 10 mg of Fenbendazole per ml........or 10 mg per cc using a syringe for ease of measurement.
> Now, why use the paste verses the liquid suspension? Well, you gotta try worming dogs several dogs with Panacur to appreciate the paste form, because the liquid is a big mess. The dogs are not enthusiastic about slurping the stuff down either. And you won't believe how much wet dog food it takes to mix up with that liquid form to fool a picky dog into eating it. The granule form of Panacur would be my next best choice, but the cost is almost 4 times more........once again you don't have to worry about that if you are only worming 1 dog. The paste can either be put into the dogs mouth or into a pill-pocket.
> The paste would have to be transferred from the horse syringe to a clean 12 cc syringe so that you can measure it out per dog weight, so there is some effort needed for this method, but if you are deworming several dogs at once, this actually saves time. Some people use a measurement of 2cc paste per 10 lbs of dog weight, but do your own math to reassure yourselve. The math is not difficult.
> And why go through all this trouble to use Safegard? I have used strongid in the past, but it wont do anything against Whipworms. Now that I have had a visiting dog that brought a Whipworms infestation with him I MUST use a Fenbendazole wormer. However, it is effective against the same major worms that might occur in my kennel AND it's actually pretty safe if you give a little too much. You really don't want to underdose at all, so it's better to give 5% more than to give 5% less of Fenbendazole. This isn't true with all workers, especially ivermectin types.


 Is the fenbendazole actually suspended evenly in the paste as it would be in the liquid? I know in lots of pastes, tablets, and chewables it isn't always suspended there for not recommended to be divided into small doses.


----------



## Workingdogs (Aug 6, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Is the fenbendazole actually suspended evenly in the paste as it would be in the liquid? I know in lots of pastes, tablets, and chewables it isn't always suspended there for not recommended to be divided into small doses.


I dont know. but the paste that comes in a 290 gram tube certainly isn't designed for only one horse, so it would have to be divided into smaller doses also, albeit not as small as for dog size.....but certainly pony and colt size.
if that's a concerned, than going with the 10% suspension that is sold in 1000ml container for equines would be far cheaper than everything..... less than $1 per worming for a 40 lb dog......but what a mess that liquid is to administer. I'll take my chances with the paste.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Workingdogs said:


> I dont know. but the paste that comes in a 290 gram tube certainly isn't designed for only one horse, so it would have to be divided into smaller doses also, albeit not as small as for dog size.....but certainly pony and colt size.
> if that's a concerned, than going with the 10% suspension that is sold in 1000ml container for equines would be far cheaper than everything..... less than $1 per worming for a 40 lb dog......but what a mess that liquid is to administer. I'll take my chances with the paste.


I already give liquid ivermectin, so that wouldn't bother me. I never have a problem with worms, but as much as I travel with the dogs, and now not giving the heartgard I need to watch closer.


----------



## femmeartist51 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi new to the group but not new to forums or dogs. I raise Golden Retrievers. In regards to Safe Guard, I use that on my goldens. One tube for one dog, 1/3 tube one day, then next day 1/3 tube and finally 3rd day they get the last 1/3 tube. I just was told this by a friend who works in a feed store, he researches info alot on dogs n chickens. 
For my young puppies I use Wazine, from a feed store. 1ml for 6 lbs. Sometimes when they are too little, like when they are only 2 lbs. I give them 1/2 mil, very safe. Also when my puppies go home and to their new vets, they do not have worms. Hope this helps. I do not know about other breeds, but a friend who raised pip bulls used Safe Guard also, with no problems. Well good luck, I have to go worm my new puppies their 2nd worming. lol


----------



## sledhounds (Jan 28, 2013)

I saw this post or related question on another forum and HAD to chime in.
Fenbendazole has been an FDA approved drug in Dogs and puppies for decades. 
Pretty simple, the published dose in dogs is 50mg/Kg. 
Whatever percent you have, just do the math. I still am mind boggled how many people are reading the dose for HORSES and think its alright to simply use the 'clicks' on the tube,etc. DOGS are Fifty Mg per every 2.2lbs. OF THE ACTIVE INGREDIENT. 

50lb dog needs approx. 1,150 mg's of fenbendazole found in 11.5 ml of 10% or 11.5 grams OR same amount of fenbendazole is found in only 5.2 ml or 5.2 grams of 22%. 

A small pup can still have fenbendazole, matter of fact that's what I use 1st time before putting on Ivermectin for HW preventative. 
2 lb pup , that's easy since its just about 1 Kg. would need approx. 50mg or .5ml or .5g ( of the 10% ) 

Dose is a dose is a dose folks and far as I can see a HORSE, COW, PIG, are NOT dogs. So WHY do so many people think they can read the label on horse de-wormer and follow the instructions? Don't get it. It is labled for horses for a reason. Doesn't mean you can't extrapolate the data of 50mg/Kg but I can guarantee you it won't coincide with what that label says. lol


----------



## ednacox85 (Aug 21, 2021)

TomS said:


> I have raised beagles for many years and use Safeguard horse wormer paste for the older dogs and puppies with excellent results and will use no other wormer. It is the best way to go in my book. The dose is 1cc per 5 lbs of body weight, or for smaller dogs it is .2cc per lb. You should give it 3 days in a row for best results. I weigh my grown beagles at 20lbs each. So a 20 lb dog will get 4cc each day for 3 days in a row. I use a 10cc syringe that is graduated in .2cc increments. I put the safeguard and the 10cc syrnge tip to tip and push the paste in the 10cc syrnge. By letting the paste push the plunger up you can fairly accurate measure the paste. If you get too much, you can always push some back in the Safeguard syrnge. Weigh puppies and do the same way. For the puppy that weighed 2.6 lbs, give them .5cc (.2cc per lb). I start my puppies at 3 weeks and do every 2 weeks thereafter. I never have worms in my puppies and never lost any puppies from this method. I am not a vet or doctor, but was told how to do this by a vet many years ago and have used ever since. Here is a beagle website I stumbled across. Look under health. He does basically the same except he uses liquid wormer. Hope this is of some help.


So if a dog weighs 97lbs how much of the wormer to give him?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post was started eleven years ago and almost all of the participating members haven't been active here in years, so I'm closing this thread to further replies. I suggest you consult your vet about dosing off-label wormers or medications for your dog to be absolutely sure you're using the product safely, it may only need a quick phonecall.


----------

